# Muscle building diet



## david safc (Mar 24, 2009)

Is there an already made template or something I can use to plan out a generic muscle building diet for a 9 stone 5'8 18 year old male?

My current diet is based loosely on the following:

Breakfast - 2/3 scrambled eggs and 2 slices of wholemeal toast

Dinner (Mon, Tue, Fri) - chicken and rice

I also have another meal on a night which is always different. What could I do to improve this? I was thinking about adding 3 protein shakes per day and a couple of protein bars.


----------



## Falconski (Jan 19, 2009)

You need more calories than that mate

meal one 75grams porridge oats or 3-5 eggs scrambled on toast

meal two whey protein supplement 2scoops

meal 3 2 decent sized chicken breasts/mixed veg and few potatos

meal 4 post work out shake

meal 5 2 tins tuna/jacket potato

meal 6 pre bed shake and tub of cottage cheese


----------



## Dizzee (Mar 30, 2009)

You need 6 meals a day, and real food rather than synthetic protein. Keep the carbs as low as possible to stay lean. A typical meal plan will look like this for somone who doesnt want to be a victim of yoyo bulk and cut dieting:

meal 1:

10 oz steak (or an egg omlette with low fat cheese and lean ham)

1/4 cup brazil nuts

meal 2:

8 oz chicken

1/4 cup raw almonds

meal 3:

8 oz chicken

1/4 cup raw almonds

meal 4: post workout

50g whey

75g liquid carbs during and post training

1/4cup grapes

1 apple

meal 5:

2 organic turkey patties

5 fish oil tabs

meal 6:

50g whey

1/2 cup cottage cheese

1 tbsp olive oil

add green veg at any meal in copious amounts as the health benefits and added satiety they give you will keep your figure at its optimum.

ofcourse this is just a suggestion, but keep the protein and EFA intake ratio the same and leave carbs for peri-training.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dizzee said:


> You need 6 meals a day, and real food rather than synthetic protein. Keep the carbs as low as possible to stay lean. A typical meal plan will look like this for somone who doesnt want to be a victim of yoyo bulk and cut dieting:
> 
> meal 1:
> 
> ...


keep the carbs as low as possible?

he's 9 stone! he needs plenty of carbs!

id go with something like-

*meal1*- 75g/100g oats, 2/3 whole eggs, 30g whey

*meal2*- 75g/rice/pasta, 150/200g meat/fish, veg

*meal3*- as above

*PWO*- 50g dextrose/malto, 30g whey

*meal4* (ppwo)- 100g pasta/rice/oats, 150-200g meat/fish/ plenty of veg

*meal5*- 150-200g meat/fish, veg, 2 tbspns PB (maybe add a few carbs here as well, depending how the diets going!

*meal6*- 250gquark/cottage cheese, 2tbspns PB/2eggs/50g mixed nuts


----------



## Dizzee (Mar 30, 2009)

Ive never struggled to gain mass when i have a low carb diet thats higher in EFA's as EFA's and fats do basically the same job as carbs anyway. I found that increasing carb intake increased the body fat i put on and that any extra LBM i put on using the carbs was lost when i had to cut the fat anyway.

I can appreciate that not everyone is the same, however i cant be the only person in the world who sucessfuly gains mass without carbs, infact i know im not!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dizzee said:


> Ive never struggled to gain mass when i have a low carb diet thats higher in EFA's as EFA's and fats do basically the same job as carbs anyway. I found that increasing carb intake increased the body fat i put on and that any extra LBM i put on using the carbs was lost when i had to cut the fat anyway.
> 
> I can appreciate that not everyone is the same, however i cant be the only person in the world who sucessfuly gains mass without carbs, infact i know im not!


fair point, i wasnt disputing the fact you could gain with plenty of fats and minimal carbs, but are we forgetting that the person in question is 5'8 and 9 stone? iv never seen anyone at that height and weight who isnt lean, so to suggest that he try his best to minimise carbs is going to make the process of him gaining mass much harder and more complicated than it has to be imo.


----------



## Dizzee (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah i know what your saying, but my philosophy has always been get lean and stay lean, as fat is much harder to get rid of than it is to put on.

If it was me i would start off with a good low carb diet of maybe 500 calories above my rmr and use that for a month. Then if gains are going in the right direction with minimal fat gains at a realistic rate id stick to it, if im not gaining at a good rate then id maybe add some extra carbs in there and give it another month and see what that does for me.

I find it better to start off low then add extra if i feel i can do better with more, its easier to add more calories into a diet than it is to remove excess fat gained is what im getting at.

Of course this guy might have a lightning metabolism and be able to put away the carbs without fat gains, but id sooner spend a month gaining slowly than a month cutting away excess fat i wouldnt have had to cut if i had eaten better from the start!


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

DiZee is your aprisch similar to zone orthe paeleo diet?


----------



## Dizzee (Mar 30, 2009)

Without researching those i dont know. I have a friend called shane stratton who competed in nabba and ifbb, he wone mr universe and didnt do yoyo bulk and cut, he also didnt eat carbs anywhere other than peri training. His advice to me was pretty much the same. I also like the work of Christian thibaudau and charles poliquin and they work using the same approach to the minimal use of carbs in a diet.

Like i say it doesnt work for everyone, esp at the top levels with heavy AAS users the laws of their metabolism change so a more thorough approach is needed, but for 75% of people it will work with good effects. But for anyone wishing to gain weight and look good naked, surely the maximum growth minimal fat gain approach is best?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Dizzee said:


> You need 6 meals a day, and real food rather than synthetic protein. Keep the carbs as low as possible to stay lean. A typical meal plan will look like this for somone who doesnt want to be a victim of yoyo bulk and cut dieting:
> 
> meal 1:
> 
> ...


IME that diet,while being useful for cutting or maintaining,will do nothing for bulking.As suggested,more carbs are needed especially breakfast and pre workout.


----------



## Dizzee (Mar 30, 2009)

Explain why? Dietary fats do the same job as carbs, and the only time your body can really utilise excess carbs is peri training. A small amount in the morning wont hurt either but otherwise you dont actually need carbs - they will just put on excess fat.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Dizzee said:


> Explain why?


Because i've tried it for the past 2 years


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

i see where your coming from but i see carbs as essential, when bulking.

especially given that the person in need/search of advice is only 9 stone.

to be offering high fat/highpro/low carb diets is making it much more complicated than it needs to be.

6 meals a day, with a serving of protein, carbs and fat at each meal. hard training and rest and i bet he'll grow just fine with minimal fat gains as long as he monitors his weight gain and reduces cals/ups cardio if the fat begins to creep on.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Dizzee said:


> You need 6 meals a day, and real food rather than synthetic protein. Keep the carbs as low as possible to stay lean. A typical meal plan will look like this for somone who doesnt want to be a victim of yoyo bulk and cut dieting:
> 
> meal 1:
> 
> ...


How many 18 year olds can afford a diet like that?


----------



## Dizzee (Mar 30, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> i see where your coming from but i see carbs as essential, when bulking.
> 
> especially given that the person in need/search of advice is only 9 stone.
> 
> ...


I agree that some carbs are essential for optimal growth, but its the timing really that makes all the difference. As hes so small anyway, hes going to respond well to just about any increase in food intake but i just feel its best to get into good habbits from the start, as we all know how hard old habbits are to kick! Im a self confessed carb-a-holic, i loved chips, white bread, pasta, rice, fruit etc and lived on them for 16 years so its hard to kick them! So getting used to limiting carbs to essential amounts will help him learn how his body responds to them better from the off. Complex i know, but i wish when i started training i had some god guidance as i wasted so much time and money eating crap and training wrong!



Robbie said:


> How many 18 year olds can afford a diet like that?


You could buy all your needed foods for £40-£50 a week max, farmers markets are great for the BB low carb diet.


----------



## Dizzee (Mar 30, 2009)

ParaManiac said:


> Because i've tried it for the past 2 years


Like i said it might not work for everyone, and if your supremely large in stature then it may well not be adequate for your needs. But then you might not have been eating enough food, i forget how much shane used to eat but i remember him telling me he couldnt physically eat enough food to get the optimal amount of calories in on a low carb diet. He was 240lbs but only 5'7.

Its trial and error with diets and they always need to evolve to suit your needs. Ive found a low carb diet without the yoyo bulk and cut lets me gain a steady 5-7kg a year of LBM, more if i cycle AAS. Buts thats just me, other people might not gain as much or some might gain more. Like i said its not absolutist, just my views on the suject.


----------



## Wannabe! (Apr 6, 2009)

Ok I think the thread is going a little off topic :laugh:!

I only take an interest because I'm in sort of the same position as him, only I'm 6ft, and 10 1/2 stone, and 25! I've always been slim, always played football. But I want to be a bit bigger, not muscle bound, but physically bigger, aand as I'm always running I don't want to be so big I can't move!

The diet shown (2nd 1 I think) looked good, is there anything to add in those for replacement of pre/post workout, as I'm not going to a gym yet.

Sory to have ninja'ed yah thread! :thumb:


----------



## Wannabe! (Apr 6, 2009)

Ok I think the thread is going a little off topic :laugh:!

I only take an interest because I'm in sort of the same position as him, only I'm 6ft, and 10 1/2 stone, and 25! I've always been slim, always played football. But I want to be a bit bigger, not muscle bound, but physically bigger, aand as I'm always running I don't want to be so big I can't move!

The diet shown (2nd 1 I think) looked good, is there anything to add in those for replacement of pre/post workout, as I'm not going to a gym yet.

Sorry to have ninja'ed yah thread! :thumb:


----------



## glasgow_mm (Apr 13, 2009)

height 5'8

weight 10stone

bf need find that out

looking for help with a diet as im trying to gain weight started off at the gym 11 stone and have dropped to 10:confused1: clearly not been eating enough not a fan of eggs. eat alot of chicken steak and fish been using phd synergy and reflex instant whey and drinking at least 2litres of water a day any help would be appreciated cheers.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

glasgow_mm said:


> height 5'8
> 
> weight 10stone
> 
> ...


Hello mate,start your own thread in the gaining weight section outlining your typical days food intake from breakfast to bed.

The above suggests you are eating plenty of protein but what about fat and carbs?


----------

